# Problem with Ex 12:40, Gen 15:13



## tellville (Oct 7, 2009)

How would you guys address this discrepancy in the time the Israelites spent in Egypt? I'm not talking about the different years (400 has obviously been rounded) but the Biblical timeline seems to suggest that actually Israel only lived in Egypt for aprox. 215 years.

Here are the passages for reference. 

[bible]Exodus 12:40[/bible]

[bible]Genesis 15:13[/bible]


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 7, 2009)

One view:

Powered by Google Docs

And another in response to Harold Camping:
http://www.aomin.org/aoblog/index.php?itemid=3509

AMR


----------



## tellville (Oct 7, 2009)

That was a really good article. Very thorough - thanks!!


----------

